# North East: Facebook Group (Cars)



## MyBoyBlue (Apr 1, 2009)

Moderators & Admins please contact me if you have issues with this.

I'm a big part of a lot of meets, shows, and cruises in the North East. I started a Facebook group and Google Calendar to help schedule events and alert people when and where.

Facebook:
Login | Facebook

Google Calendar:
MyBoyBlue Calendar

Recently I came up with an idea for a massive cruise; details uncertain this minute. While brainstorming, I realized this would be a great opportunity for photographers. I used to work for a newspaper and I have a couple friends that are pro photogs so I talked to them first.
I would like to invite any of you that would want to take pictures of all types of cars and motorcycles to join the group and come to some of the events. You would get to add many great photos to your portfolio and I would only ask that you don't charge the owner of the car(s) in the photo. If anyone asks for the high res photo of someone elses car then charge whatever you want.

Our last big meet brought out 300+ cars including Lamborghini, Ferrari, Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Nissan GT-R, etc.

Here are a couple shots from my friend:


----------



## Enem178 (Apr 2, 2009)

Where are most of the events held? I see a Mass plate so im just wondering??


----------



## MyBoyBlue (Apr 2, 2009)

Enem178 said:


> Where are most of the events held? I see a Mass plate so im just wondering??


From NH to NJ.

If you look through the calendar, you can see the events are all over the place.


----------



## MyBoyBlue (Apr 3, 2009)

If I get enough photographers interested in coming out the events then I'm going to be contacting modeling agencies (and some freelance models) to see if they would be interested in doing the same thing.

Everyone comes out to help each other and no one pays a penny


Car owners get some quality pictures with hot girls
Photographers get some portfolio worthy shots with hot cars and sexy models
Models get some professional shots with some unique cars
Everyone gets more exposure and contacts


----------



## adolan20 (Apr 6, 2009)

May 9th! In Epping, NH like 15 mins from my house, I'll be there.


----------



## MyBoyBlue (Apr 6, 2009)

adolan20 said:


> May 9th! In Epping, NH like 15 mins from my house, I'll be there.


I'll be there with my bike and a crew of GT-R's, Lambos, Ferraris, and a couple Porsches


----------



## adolan20 (Apr 7, 2009)

MyBoyBlue said:


> I'll be there with my bike and a crew of GT-R's, Lambos, Ferraris, and a couple Porsches




Nice!  I can't compete with those I'll park in the back


----------



## MyBoyBlue (Apr 7, 2009)

See you there. Keep an eye out for me and come say hi when you get there.


----------

